# VAG-COM Tricks



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

So this is a thread where you can post how to add cool things to a TT with VAG-COM 
It also would be nice if you could provide the code and where to place it.


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

........ Do you know any?:sly:


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

The first place to start... 

The second place to look... 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Currancchs (Feb 24, 2011)

If you go into the central convenience module it will describe how to get the windows to roll up down with the lock/unlock keys on the fob respectively, once you are in the coding section. If memory serves me, you add 64 to whatever number is in the code window, then click "do it!". This might also enable door auto-locking at ~10mph, as I think I enabled both at the same time on my car (2001 225Q TT). I usually either leave shop number blank or make it 0000/1234, don't think it matters. 

Good thread idea btw! opcorn:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Isnt there a stupid question thread for stupid questions:sly:


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

^^ .... EEEHHH  

I GUESS, BUT ALSO SEARCHING FOR TRICK IN THE MK4 GIT/JETTA SECTION MIGHT ALSO HELP.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Well yes but searching would also answer all of the questions in that thread too


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

This guy has everything I've ever needed.

http://www.wak-tt.com/

The remote control windows up down and alarm customizations and radio modifications.



PLAYED TT said:


> Isnt there a stupid question thread for stupid questions:sly:


 Yeaahhh but I think we need to start a DIY links thread and get it stickied. I can't count the amount of times I've just linked people to the QW Wiki or something similar.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> This guy has everything I've ever needed.
> 
> http://www.wak-tt.com/
> 
> ...


 Yeah between waks and google and you I dont need to ask much :laugh:


----------



## russwiththebus (Dec 19, 2004)

I got the window trick, the auto door lock at 10mph, and the one button door unlock for both doors. I also silenced the honk when you arm the alarm. Rolling the windows down with the remote is definitely a cool trick to impress people with.


----------



## Currancchs (Feb 24, 2011)

lostorbit said:


> I got the window trick, the auto door lock at 10mph, and the one button door unlock for both doors. I also silenced the honk when you arm the alarm. Rolling the windows down with the remote is definitely a cool trick to impress people with.


 My girlfriend was not impressed, I thought it was cool though!:thumbup:

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


----------



## russwiththebus (Dec 19, 2004)

Currancchs said:


> My girlfriend was not impressed, I thought it was cool though!:thumbup:


 So it went something like this?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yes but without the key in the car. You hold the lock button for 5 seconds and all the windows roll up....hold the unlock for 5 seconds and they roll down. Its nice when you leave your windows down and it starts to rain....as long as your remote reaches that far:laugh:


----------



## MK1QuaTTRoHaus (Jul 19, 2010)

Some guy came down to do the vag-com tricks to my bros 07 vw rabbit, and i asked if he could do mine (2000 TT) and he said the cars too old and doesnt have the modules/ecu for that stuff... i was so upset lol. 
so ill ask a dumb question, even though mines a 2000 could i do the window trick??


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah the codes will still work. They are different codes then what he used on the vw is what I think he meant


----------



## Currancchs (Feb 24, 2011)

lostorbit said:


> So it went something like this?


 Awesome vid! (And yes)

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

MK1QuaTTRoHaus said:


> Some guy came down to do the vag-com tricks to my bros 07 vw rabbit, and i asked if he could do mine (2000 TT) and he said the cars too old and doesnt have the modules/ecu for that stuff... i was so upset lol.
> so ill ask a dumb question, even though mines a 2000 could i do the window trick??


 Yes. I have a 2000 180Q and have all the locking/window tricks done to mine. 

I also have my own VCDS. 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 

/Will VAG-COM for beer.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

darrenbyrnes said:


> Will VAG-COM for beer.


 Should be your sig lol


----------



## russwiththebus (Dec 19, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Yes but without the key in the car. You hold the lock button for 5 seconds and all the windows roll up....hold the unlock for 5 seconds and they roll down. Its nice when you leave your windows down and it starts to rain....as long as your remote reaches that far:laugh:


 I know how it works cause I've done it to my car. The vid was to illustrate how Currancchs' gf was not impressed.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

lostorbit said:


> I know how it works cause I've done it to my car. The vid was to illustrate how Currancchs' gf was not impressed.


 I know that I was just making sure everyone else was aware


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

http://www.audiworld.com/tech/elec41.shtml


----------



## toy4two2 (Feb 6, 2012)

love this thread, a bunch of "I did this trick", but not the actual codes or sections to enter them in VAGCOM. :laugh: 

Can someone list the 4 tricks and how to do them.


----------



## toy4two2 (Feb 6, 2012)

here you go: 

15992 recode central locking with that soft code to get all the tricks (Concert radio).


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

toy4two2 said:


> love this thread, a bunch of "I did this trick", but not the actual codes or sections to enter them in VAGCOM. :laugh:
> 
> Can someone list the 4 tricks and how to do them.


 
Of course the second thing I listed has pretty much everything you want to know about tweaking your TT including the VCDS codes (starting on page 30), but since you looked through all that information, you already knew that.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

darrenbyrnes said:


> Of course the second thing I listed has pretty much everything you want to know about tweaking your TT including the VCDS codes (starting on page 30), but since you looked through all that information, you already knew that.


 He probably was just joking and pretending to be lazy. He knows how we hate lazy people


----------



## georgealex (Aug 4, 2013)

*audi tt soft top error code*

Hi I have a 2008 audi TT and my soft top stayed open I took it to a car electrician he said it needed re programming and he did it then it work fine he just used a laptop for 2 minutes and it was done....after afew day it happened again and now it stayed open . anybody now what software I need for my laptop to do it my self and were I can find it please help. th mechanics charge a hell of a lot here for reprogramming. thanks george


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Uh, VCDS (VAG-COM).

You should be able to find someone in your area to do this for you.

Use this thread to find someone in your area:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...wners-pm-me-your-info-requested-in-the-thread


----------

